
Look what you made us do, hackers tell Vevo - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40469670/vevo-hack-breach
======
ArlenBales
The hackers breached Vevo, and then took down the data from their site because
Vevo asked them to? Well, that's nice of them.

